

Github Walrus Emoji - Sirupsen
https://github.com/github/gemoji/pull/41

======
eli
I guess they're supposed to be ironic, but I really don't get the point of
being able to add cutesy icons to bug reports.

EDIT: Also, keep those damn kids off my lawn.

~~~
makmanalp
Why _not_ add some spice to one of the most tedious, thankless and tense (bug
reports sometimes get accusatory and turn into finger-pointing) parts of the
development process?

Going with your tongue-in cheek oldschoolness joke, I guess it's a relatively
modern concept that serious work doesn't necessarily require a fake-serious
demeanor. And yet clients would probably trust a lawyer wearing jeans less. Oh
well, one step at a time, I guess.

edit: s/thanksless/thankless/

~~~
eli
Walrus pictures, to me, feel like fake-fun, not a crack in the facade of fake-
seriousness.

~~~
makmanalp
Okay, I can see that. I guess that lies squarely in to-each-their-own
territory. Me, personally, I don't mind some dadaism in my bug reports:

"There's a race condition in your implementation of pthreads (cake emoji).
Bugs are dead. Thirty seven. So (walrus emoji). That causes your... You didn't
release the semaphore. Semaphore aphorism smidgen genetic tictac tactic. The
lock is dead. Lock. Locke? Deadlock. (cake emoji)"

Just kidding, that'd be too cruel.

~~~
bnferguson
You'd be surprised how often that happens at GitHub. Seriously, next time you
wanna express excitement about something just drop a little
:boom::camel::shipit:. Weirdly addictive and hilarious.

Also on a more serious note, emoji can seriously help when discussions start
feeling more heated than they should. Adds a little levity so people know
you're not being a dick. Really important when you're both remote and only see
each other once or twice a year.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
> _Adds a little levity so people know you 're not being a dick._

Ah... the old "I'm not being a dick... I used a smiley" defense. :)

------
JelteF
The first time I saw an emoji in a commit message I cried a little.

~~~
runj__
Cursing in a commit message bothers me far more than an emoji. It's an
effective way to communicate a larger idea.

:sparkle: version bump to 0.1.0 :sparkle:

would be easily be seen in a list for instance. That said, emoji overuse is
annoying (as with everything else).

------
instakill
Flagged. This does not belong on HN.

